# Phillipines - ferry 'MV San Ramon de Bohol' stuck off Cebu Island



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Another Filipino ferry in trouble overnight when it became stuck offshore. Reports say 200 passengers and crew are aboard and have been stranded by at least 5 hours...

http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/breakingnews/regions/view/20090629-212937/Ship-stranded-off-Cebu


----------

